# Andrea Sawatzki - °WDR Polizeiruf 110: 1A Landeier° Stills - 1X



## DerVinsi (8 Okt. 2008)

​


----------



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2008)

Besten Dank für Andrea.:thumbup:


----------



## hpe.ref (22 Nov. 2009)

immer wieder tolle bilder danke


----------



## Buterfly (27 Nov. 2009)

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber nicht zu verachten


----------



## mark lutz (21 Feb. 2010)

ein feines bildchen danke


----------



## taube (7 Juli 2010)

Danke für das tolle Foto von Andrea.


----------



## Trampolin (17 Juli 2010)

:thx:* für das schöne Bild! *


----------



## pefotis (23 Okt. 2013)

Danke für das tolle Foto


----------

